# Win8 Multiple tiles, same app w/ different args



## XXP (Oct 19, 2008)

I have a Chrome tile on my Win8 _Start_ that opens Chrome on desktop and goes directly to Chrome default page. 

I also want, as I have in XP and 7, a _Start_ link that goes via Chrome to my Google Calendar. I actually already have this on my Win8 Desktop -- it's just a shortcut to Chrome with an argument that specifies my Google Calendar URL. Works great. 

[I currently [still] have MSIE-10 as default browser. Want to leave it that way for now -- at least until I'm done beating on it. Otherwise a simple web short cut would work. ]

In XP thru 7 I can simply pin this shortcut to the _Start_ menu and it works and it stays put.

I can do this in Win8 as well but, though the icon does show up on the _Start_ screen, it disappears from the screen on first use of anything on the _Start_ screen.

Weirdly; the shortcut does get copied to my Desktop folder and it does stay in that folder -- but it just won't show up on the _Start_ screen.

Any ideas how to fix or work around whatever is going on here? (Also tried moving / copying it to the system's own start folder, but no luck.

Thanks.


----------

